# Paperwhite can't find Wifi



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a PW1.  All of a sudden, it cannot locate any WiFi signal.  I have tried it at my office and a couple of different Starbucks.  I've verified that there is a signal with my Kindle Fire and was able to log on with the Fire, but the PW1 will show that it's scanning for WiFi and it just stalls out, with 0 located.  I've restarted it (holding the powerbutton down for 30 seconds) a couple of times, but without success.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you toggled wireless off and then back on?

I find that sometimes when it stays on and I move between networks it will get to a point where it may think it's connected but it's not.  If it turn wireless off and then back on a few seconds later, it then will find a network and be able to connect without difficulty.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, but I Have tried that, without success.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

A power switch restart doesn't always result in a restart, sometimes it only turns the screen off and on again.

Try restarting it from the menu to make sure the restart happens correctly: Home...Menu...Settings...Menu...Restart.

You should see the "boy under the tree" startup sequence - if you don't see this then it hasn't restarted.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks.  I just tried it and still not working.  Guess I'll have to contact Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sienna_98 said:


> Thanks. I just tried it and still not working. Guess I'll have to contact Amazon.


Good plan. They'll probably have you try, again, the things we've suggested, but if it still doesn't work I expect they'll replace it for you.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Sienna_98 said:


> Thanks. I just tried it and still not working. Guess I'll have to contact Amazon.


That's a great idea  and you should contact ASAP!


----------

